# which exhuast for the 800 gade??



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

i wanna get a pipe, but they all look an sound soooo good, my question is whis pipe sounds nasty gives big power , wont rust out cause i ride lota water, an isnt to much money. i really like the woods pipe but i hear they rust, kinda just thinking about the basic hmf full system. not sure what the reviews on power increase is for them though. suggestions please??!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I know the Looney Tuned duals sound awesome, but definitely not on the cheap...

HMF duals...


----------

